# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  مِنْ نفائس مقولات ابن القيم في تهذيب النفس

## محمد طه شعبان

قال - رحمه الله - ((الفوائد)) (31): 
((الدُّنْيَا مِنْ أَولهَا إِلَى آخرهَا لَا تَسَاوِي غم سَاعَة فَكيف بغم الْعُمر؛ مَحْبُوب الْيَوْم يعقب الْمَكْرُوه غَدا، ومكروه الْيَوْم يعقب المحبوب غَدا، أعظم الرِّبْح فِي الدُّنْيَا أَن تشغل نَفسك كل وَقت بِمَا هُوَ أولى بهَا وأنفع لَهَا فِي معادها، كَيفَ يكون عَاقِلا من بَاعَ الْجنَّة بِمَا فِيهَا بِشَهْوَة سَاعَة، يخرج الْعَارِف من الدُّنْيَا وَلم يقْض وطره من شَيْئَيْنِ بكاؤه على نَفسه وثناؤه على ربّه)).

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ما شاء الله 
بارك الله فيك شيخنا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> ما شاء الله 
> بارك الله فيك شيخنا


وفيكم بارك أخانا الحبيب أبا خزيمة

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قال ابن القيم – رحمه الله -:*
*جمع النبى بَين تقوى الله وَحسن الْخلق؛ لِأَن تقوى الله* *يصلح مَا بَين العَبْد وَبَين ربه، وَحسن الْخلق يصلح مَا بَينه وَبَين خلقه، فتقوى الله توجب لَهُ محبَّة الله وَحسن الْخلق يَدْعُو إِلَى محبته(**[1]**))).*

[1])) ((الفوائد)) (54).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## محمد طه شعبان

قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله -:
*((أَرْبَعَةُ أَشْيَاءَ تُمْرِضُ** الْجِسْمَ: الْكَلَامُ الْكَثِيرُ، وَالنَّوْمُ الْكَثِيرُ، وَالْأَكْلُ الْكَثِيرُ، وَالْجِمَاعُ الْكَثِيرُ.*
*فَالْكَلَامُ الْكَثِير يُقَلِّلُ مُخَّ الدِّمَاغِ وَيُضْعِفُهُ، وَيُعَجِّلُ الشَّيْبَ.*
*وَالنَّوْمُ الْكَثِيرُ يُصَفِّرُ الْوَجْهَ، وَيُعْمِي الْقَلْبَ، وَيُهَيِّجُ الْعَيْنَ، وَيُكْسِلُ عَنِ الْعَمَلِ، وَيُوَلِّدُ الرُّطُوبَاتِ فِي الْبَدَنِ.*
*وَالْأَكْلُ الْكَثِيرُ يُفْسِدُ فَمَ الْمَعِدَةِ، وَيُضْعِفُ الْجِسْمَ، وَيُوَلِّدُ الرِّيَاحَ الْغَلِيظَةَ، وَالْأَدْوَاءَ الْعَسِرَةَ.*
*وَالْجِمَاعُ الْكَثِيرُ: يَهُدُّ الْبَدَنَ، وَيُضْعِفُ الْقُوَى، وَيُجَفِّفُ رُطُوبَاتِ الْبَدَنِ، وَيُرْخِي الْعَصَبَ، وَيُورِثُ السَّدَدَ، وَيَعُمُّ ضَرَرُهُ جَمِيعَ الْبَدَنِ، وَيَخُصُّ الدِّمَاغَ لِكَثْرَةِ مَا يَتَحَلَّلُ بِهِ مِنَ الرُّوحِ النَّفْسَانِيِّ  ، وَإِضْعَافُهُ أَكْثَرُ مِنْ إِضْعَافِ جَمِيعِ الْمُسْتَفْرِغَ  اتِ، وَيَسْتَفْرِغُ مِنْ جَوْهَرِ الرُّوحِ شَيْئًا كَثِيرًا([1]))).*
[1])) ((زاد المعاد))، (4/ 376)، و((الطب النبوي))، (313).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قال ابن القيم – رحمه الله -:*
*((لو صحّت محبتك لاستوحشت مِمَّن لَا يذكرك بالحبيب، وَاعجَبًا لمن يَدعِي الْمحبَّة وَيحْتَاج إِلَى من يذكرهُ بمحبوبه، فَلَا يذكرهُ إِلَّا بِمُذَكِّر؛ أقل مَا فِي الْمحبَّة أَنَّهَا لَا تنسيك تذكر المحبوب([1]))).*
[1])) ((الفوائد))، (77).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قال ابن القيم – رحمه الله -:*
*((إذا رأيت سربال الدنيا قد تقلص عنك فاعلم أنه* *لطف بك**؛ لأن المنعم لم يقبضه بخلًا أن يتمزق ولكن رفقًا بالساعي أن يتعثر([1]))).*[1])) ((بدائع الفوائد))، (3/ 233).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قال ابن القيم – رحمه الله -:*
*((إِذا أصبح العَبْد وَأمسى* *وَلَيْسَ همه إِلَّا الله** وَحده تحمل الله* *سُبْحَانَهُ حَوَائِجه كلهَا وَحمل عَنهُ كل مَا أهمه وَفرغ قلبه لمحبته وَلسَانه لذكره وجوارحه لطاعته وَإِن أصبح وَأمسى وَالدُّنْيَا همه حمله الله همومها وغمومها وأنكادها ووكله إِلَى نَفسه فشغل قلبه عَن محبته بمحبة الْخلق وَلسَانه عَن ذكره بذكرهم وجوارحه عَن طَاعَته بخدمتهم وأشغالهم فَهُوَ يكدح كدح الْوَحْش فِي خدمَة غَيره كالكير ينْفخ بَطْنه ويعصر أضلاعه فِي نفع غَيره([1]))).*[1])) ((الفوائد))، (84).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قال ابن القيم – رحمه الله -:*
*((إنَّ دُورَ الجنة تُبْنَى بالذكر، فإذا أمسك الذاكر عن الذكر* *أمسكت الملائكة عن** البناء([1]))).*[1])) ((الوابل الصيب))، (79).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قال ابن القيم – رحمه الله -:
**((أخسر النَّاس صَفْقَة* *مَنِ اشْتغل** عَن الله بِنَفسِهِ، بل أخسر مِنْهُ* *من اشْتغل** عَن نَفسه بِالنَّاسِ([1]))).*[1])) ((الفوائد))، (58).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قال ابن القيم – رحمه الله -:
**((الْجَاهِل يشكو* *الله إِلَى النَّاس**، وَهَذَا غَايَة الْجَهْل بالمشكو والمشكو*
*إِلَيْهِ، فَإِنَّهُ لَو عرف ربه لما شكاه، وَلَو عرف النَّاس لما شكا إِلَيْهِم.*
* وَرَأى بعضُ السّلف رجلًا يشكو إِلَى رجل فاقته وضرورته فَقَالَ: يَا هَذَا وَالله مَا زِدْت على أَن شَكَوْت من يَرْحَمك.*
* وَفِي ذَلِك قيل:*
*اذا شَكَوْت إِلَى ابْن آدم إِنَّمَا* *...** تَشْكُو الرَّحِيم إِلَى الَّذِي لَا يرحم*
*والعارف إِنَّمَا يشكو إِلَى الله وَحده، وَأعرف العارفين من جعل شكواه إِلَى الله من نَفسه لَا من النَّاس؛ فَهُوَ يشكو مِنْ مُوجبَات تسليط النَّاس عَلَيْهِ، فَهُوَ نَاظر إِلَى قَوْله تَعَالَى: {وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فَمَا كسبت أَيْدِيكُم} وَقَوله: {وَمَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ سَيِّئَةٍ فَمِنْ نَفسك} وَقَوله: {أَوَلَمَّا أَصَابَتْكُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَدْ أَصَبْتُمْ مِثْلَيْهَا قُلْتُمْ أَنَّى هَذَا** قُلْ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْد أَنفسكُم} فالمراتب ثَلَاثَة أخسها أَن تَشْكُو الله إِلَى خلقه وأعلاها أَن تَشْكُو نَفسك إِلَيْهِ وأوسطها أَن تَشْكُو خلقه إِلَيْهِ([1]))).*
[1])) ((الفوائد))، (88).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قال ابن القيم – رحمه الله -:
**((التَّوْبَة مِنَ الذَّنب كشرب الدَّوَاء للعليل،* *وَرُبَّ عِلّة** كَانَت سَبَب الصِّحَّة([1]))).*[1])) ((الفوائد))، (67).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قال ابن القيم – رحمه الله -:
**((مَا ضُرِبَ عَبْدٌ بعقوبة أعظم من قسوة الْقلب والبعد عَن الله خلقت النَّار لإذابة الْقُلُوب القاسية أبعد الْقُلُوب من الله الْقلب القاسي إِذا قسي الْقلب قحطت الْعين قسوة الْقلب من أَرْبَعَة أَشْيَاء إِذا جَاوَزت قدر الْحَاجة الْأكل وَالنَّوْم وَالْكَلَام والمخالطة كَمَا** أَن الْبدن إِذا مرض لم ينفع فِيهِ الطَّعَام وَالشرَاب فَكَذَلِك الْقلب إِذا مرض بالشهوات لم تنجع فِيهِ المواعظ وَمن أَرَادَ صفاء قلبه فليؤثر الله على شَهْوَته الْقُلُوب الْمُتَعَلّقَة بالشهوات محجوبة عَن الله بِقدر تعلقهَا بهَا الْقُلُوب آنِية الله فِي أرضه فأحبها إِلَيْهِ أرقها وأصلبها وأصفاها شغلوا قُلُوبهم بالدنيا وَلَو شغلوها بِاللَّه وَالدَّار الْآخِرَة لجالت فِي مَعَاني كَلَامه وآياته المشهودة وَرجعت إِلَى أَصْحَابهَا بِغَرَائِب الحكم وطرف الْفَوَائِد إِذا غذي الْقلب بالتذكر وَسقي بالتفكّر ونقي من الدغل رأى الْعَجَائِب وألهم الْحِكْمَة لَيْسَ كل من تحلى بالمعرفة وَالْحكمَة وانتحلها كَانَ من أَهلهَا بل أهل الْمعرفَة وَالْحكمَة الَّذين أحيوا قُلُوبهم بقتل الْهوى وَأما من قتل قلبه فأحيى الْهوى الْمعرفَة وَالْحكمَة عَارِية على لِسَانه خراب الْقلب من الْأَمْن والغفلة وعمارته من الخشية وَالذكر إِذا زهدت الْقُلُوب فِي مَوَائِد الدُّنْيَا قعدت على مَوَائِد الْآخِرَة([1]))).*
[1])) ((الفوائد))، (97، 98).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قال ابن القيم – رحمه الله -:
**((لابد مِنْ سِنَةِ الْغَفْلَة ورقاد الْهوى، وَلَكِن* *كن خَفِيف النّوم(**[1]**))).*[1])) ((الفوائد))، (41).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قال ابن القيم – رحمه الله -:
**((من عرف نَفسه** اشْتغل بإصلاحها عَن عُيُوب النَّاس([1]))).*[1])) ((الفوائد))، (57).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قال ابن القيم – رحمه الله -:
**((من عرف ربه اشْتغل بِهِ عَن هوى نَفسه([1]))).*[1])) ((الفوائد))، (57).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قال ابن القيم – رحمه الله -:
**((الْجنَّة ترْضى مِنْك بأَدَاء الْفَرَائِض، وَالنَّار تنْدَفع* *عَنْك بترك الْمعاصِي، والمحبة لَا تقنع مِنْك إِلَّا ببذل الرُّوح([1]))).*[1])) ((الفوائد))، (79).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## محمد طه شعبان

قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله -:
*((من لاح له كمال الآخرة** هان عليه فراق الدنيا([1]))).*[1])) ((بدائع الفوائد))، (3/ 215).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله -:
*فَأَمَّا قِصَرُ الْأَمَلِ: فَهُوَ الْعِلْمُ بِقُرْبِ الرَّحِيلِ،* *وَسُرْعَةِ انْقِضَاء**ِ مُدَّةِ الْحَيَاةِ، وَهُوَ مِنْ أَنْفَعِ الْأُمُورِ لِلْقَلْبِ، فَإِنَّهُ يَبْعَثُهُ عَلَى مُعَاصَفَةِ الْأَيَّامِ، وَانْتِهَازِ الْفُرَصِ الَّتِي تَمُرُّ مَرَّ السَّحَابِ، وَمُبَادَرَةِ طَيِّ صَحَائِفِ الْأَعْمَالِ، وَيُثِيرُ سَاكِنَ عَزَمَاتِهِ إِلَى دَارِ الْبَقَاءِ، وَيَحُثُّهُ عَلَى قَضَاءِ جِهَازِ سَفَرِهِ، وَتَدَارُكِ الْفَارِطِ، وَيُزَهِّدُهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا، وَيُرَغِّبُهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ، فَيَقُومُ بِقَلْبِهِ إِذَا دَاوَمَ مُطَالَعَةَ قِصَرِ الْأَمَلِ شَاهِدٌ مِنْ شَوَاهِدِ الْيَقِينِ، يُرِيدُ فَنَاءَ الدُّنْيَا، وَسُرْعَةَ انْقِضَائِهَا، وَقِلَّةَ مَا بَقِيَ مِنْهَا، وَأَنَّهَا قَدْ تَرَحَّلَتْ مُدْبِرَةً، وَلَمْ يَبْقَ مِنْهَا إِلَّا صُبَابَةٌ كَصُبَابَةِ الْإِنَاءِ يَتَصَابُّهَا صَاحِبُهَا، وَإِنَّهَا لَمْ يَبْقَ مِنْهَا إِلَّا كَمَا بَقِيَ مِنْ يَوْمٍ صَارَتْ شَمْسُهُ عَلَى رُءُوسِ الْجِبَالِ، وَيُرِيهِ بَقَاءَ الْآخِرَةِ وَدَوَامَهَا، وَأَنَّهَا قَدْ تَرَحَّلَتْ مُقْبِلَةً، وَقَدْ جَاءَ أَشْرَاطُهَا وَعَلَامَاتُهَا  ، وَأَنَّهُ مِنْ لِقَائِهَا كَمُسَافِرٍ خَرَجَ صَاحِبُهُ يَتَلَقَّاهُ، فَكُلٌّ مِنْهُمَا يَسِيرُ إِلَى الْآخَرِ، فَيُوشِكُ أَنْ يَلْتَقِيَا سَرِيعًا.*
*وَيَكْفِي فِي قِصَرِ الْأَمَلِ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى {أَفَرَأَيْتَ إِنْ مَتَّعْنَاهُمْ سِنِينَ - ثُمَّ جَاءَهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يُوعَدُونَ - مَا أَغْنَى عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يُمَتَّعُونَ} [الشعراء: 205 - 207] وَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى {وَيَوْمَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ كَأَنْ لَمْ يَلْبَثُوا إِلَّا سَاعَةً مِنَ النَّهَارِ يَتَعَارَفُونَ بَيْنَهُمْ} [يونس: 45] وَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى {كَأَنَّهُمْ يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَهَا لَمْ يَلْبَثُوا إِلَّا عَشِيَّةً أَوْ ضُحَاهَا}وَقَوْ  ُهُ تَعَالَى {قَالُوا لَبِثْنَا يَوْمًا أَوْ بَعْضَ يَوْمٍ فَاسْأَلِ الْعَادِّينَ - قَالَ إِنْ لَبِثْتُمْ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا لَوْ أَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ} [المؤمنون: 113 - 114] وَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى {كَأَنَّهُمْ يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَ مَا يُوعَدُونَ لَمْ يَلْبَثُوا إِلَّا سَاعَةً مِنْ نَهَارٍ بَلَاغٌ فَهَلْ يُهْلَكُ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ} [الأحقاف: 35] وَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى {يَتَخَافَتُونَ بَيْنَهُمْ إِنْ لَبِثْتُمْ إِلَّا عَشْرًا - نَحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَقُولُونَ إِذْ يَقُولُ أَمْثَلُهُمْ طَرِيقَةً إِنْ لَبِثْتُمْ إِلَّا يَوْمًا} [طه: 103 - 104] وَخَطَبَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَصْحَابَهُ يَوْمًا وَالشَّمْسُ عَلَى رُءُوسِ الْجِبَالِ، فَقَالَ «إِنَّهُ لَمْ يَبْقَ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا فِيمَا مَضَى مِنْهَا إِلَّا كَمَا بَقِيَ مِنْ يَوْمِكُمْ هَذَا فِيمَا مَضَى مِنْهُ» وَمَرَّ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِبَعْضِ أَصْحَابِهِ، وَهُمْ يُعَالِجُونَ خُصًّا لَهُمْ قَدْ وَهَى. فَهُمْ يُصْلِحُونَهُ، فَقَالَ «مَا هَذَا؟ قَالُوا: خُصٌّ لَنَا قَدْ وَهَى فَنَحْنُ نُعَالِجُهُ، فَقَالَ: مَا أَرَى الْأَمْرَ إِلَّا أَعْجَلَ مِنْ هَذَا» .*
*وَقِصَرُ الْأَمَلِ بِنَاؤُهُ عَلَى أَمْرَيْنِ: تَيَقُّنِ زَوَالِ الدُّنْيَا وَمُفَارَقَتِهَ  ا، وَتَيَقُّنِ لِقَاءِ الْآخِرَةِ وَبَقَائِهَا وَدَوَامِهَا، ثُمَّ يُقَايِسُ بَيْنَ الْأَمْرَيْنِ وَيُؤْثِرُ أَوْلَاهُمَا بِالْإِيثَارِ([1]).*[1])) ((مدارج السالكين))، (1/ 448، 449).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله -:
حُبُّ الْعِلْمِ وَطَلَبُهُ أصل كل طَاعَة، وَحُبُّ الدُّنْيَا وَالْمَال وَطَلَبُهُ أصل كل سَيِّئَة(*[1]*).*[1])) ((مفتاح دار السعادة))، (129).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله -:
الحَاسِدُ عَدُوُّ النِّعَمِ([1])*[1])) ((بدائع الفوائد))، (2/ 233).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله -:
**((سُبْحَانَ الله؛ فِي النَّفس كِبر إِبْلِيس، وحسد قابيل، وعتو عَاد، وطغيان ثَمُود، وجرأة نمْرُود، واستطالة فِرْعَوْن، وبغي قَارون، وقحّة هامانن** وَهوى بلعام، وحِيَل أَصْحَاب السبت، وتمرد الوليد، وَجَهل أبي جهل، وفيهَا مِنْ أَخْلَاق الْبَهَائِم: حرص الْغُرَاب، وشره الْكَلْب، ورعونة الطاووس، ودناءة الْجعل، وعقوق الضَّب، وحقد الْجمل، ووثوب الفهد، وصولة الْأسد، وَفسق الْفَأْرَة، وخبث الْحَيَّة، وعبث القرد، وَجمع النملة، ومكر الثَّعْلَب، وخفة الْفراش، ونوم الضبع، غير أَن الرياضة والمجاهدة تذْهب ذَلِك؛ فَمن استرسل مَعَ طبعه فَهُوَ من هَذَا الْجند، وَلَا تصلح سلْعَته لعقد {إِنَّ اللَّهَ اشْتَرَى مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ} فَمَا اشْترى إِلَّا سلْعَة هذبها الْإِيمَان فَخرجت من طبعها إِلَى بلد سكانه التائبون العابدون، سَلِّمِ الْمَبِيعَ قبل أَن يتْلف فِي يدك فَلَا يقبله المُشْتَرِي، قد علم المُشْتَرِي بِعَيْب السّلْعَة قبل أَن يَشْتَرِيهَا فسلمها وَلَك الْأمان من الرَّد، قدر السّلْعَة يعرف بِقدر مشتريها وَالثمن المبذول فِيهِ والمنادي عَلَيْهَا، فَإِذا كَانَ الْمُشْتَرى عَظِيمًا وَالثمن خطيرًا والمنادي جَلِيلًا كَانَت السّلْعَة نفيسة([1]))).*
[1])) ((الفوائد))، (75).

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاكم الله خير


وجزاكم مثله

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله - ((الفوائد)) (98):*
((وَمن أَرَادَ صفاء قلبه فليؤثر الله على شَهْوَته الْقُلُوب الْمُتَعَلّقَة بالشهوات محجوبة عَن الله بِقدر تعلقهَا بهَا))

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

شيخ الاسلام بن القيم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> شيخ الاسلام بن القيم


نعم هو شيخ الإسلام بحق

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

للرفع

----------

